# Justice Kennedy's Davinci Code Revealed!



## fredtgreco (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 3, 2006)

What is Justice Souter's excuse than?
:bigsmile:

Reminds me of that qwack conspiracy book that says the American founding was a secret Jesuit plot.

Funny! And funnier that some think it is serious.


----------



## pastorway (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## turmeric (Feb 3, 2006)

Now It Can Be Told!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 3, 2006)

Isn't there a Calvinist counterpoint to Opus Dei? Can we sign up? 

That's the problem with our side. The theonomists give themselves away and everyone else is just plain disorganized. :bigsmile:

Vic


----------



## SRoper (Feb 3, 2006)

"Isn't there a Calvinist counterpoint to Opus Dei? Can we sign up?"

You have to be invited.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> "Isn't there a Calvinist counterpoint to Opus Dei? Can we sign up?"
> 
> You have to be invited.



I've been there. I suppose if you have to ask, the answer is no.

They wouldn't let me join any fraternities either. I was too rebellious.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> 
> That's the problem with our side. The theonomists give themselves away and everyone else is just plain disorganized. :bigsmile:
> 
> Vic



I won't ask what you mean by that, Vic!


----------

